# HACCP Plan



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I have been asked by a potential honey customer if I have a HACCP Plan. Wondered if anyone else might have a plan in place and can advise on the process?
Thanks in advance.
I did do a search on the site but found plans used in the UK, not sure if the same as USDA based.


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

papar said:


> I have been asked by a potential honey customer if I have a HACCP Plan. Wondered if anyone else might have a plan in place and can advise on the process?
> Thanks in advance.
> I did do a search on the site but found plans used in the UK, not sure if the same as USDA based.


http://www.fda.gov/Food/GuidanceRegulation/HACCP/ucm2006801.htm


----------



## xFishdogx (Jun 10, 2014)

You have to be HACCP certified to even make a plan. I just got done taking the HACCP class a few months ago and it can be harsh. Luckily they will be offering it online soon if its not already. But all businesses that handle food have one. If you really don't want to take the time to get certified, you can find someone who is and ask them to write one up for you. You will also have to get them to do weekly checks on your records to make sure everything is being followed in your plan. I have the book at my house which helps in writing one up. I can PM you what it is called if you would like.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, please send me what ever info you have.

thanks


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Please share the material sources . There is a serious lack on understandable info out there. the govt regs just leave most of is confused.:scratch:
Thanks
Nick
gridleyhollowhoney.com


----------



## xFishdogx (Jun 10, 2014)

If you guys can be patience with me. I will try to get everything I need ASAP, write up a mock HACCP plan and post it on here. Also post all the material information. Then if anyone as questions I will be happy to answer them. It can be confusing.

PS. When I mean ASAP, I mean I will be making phone calls tomorrow


----------



## xFishdogx (Jun 10, 2014)

To all that has be reading,

I have been trying to find some CCPs for honey productions but coming up short. I work in the seafood business so keeping products on ICE is CRITICAL. But since honey lacks a temperature point from which it starts to spoil isn't there. Also the process from Hive to Bottle to very simple compared to Seafood houses. The only thing I could come up with would be the possible metal shavings from the equipment in the extracting/bottle process. I am going to keep digging to see what I can find since now I am interesting what it will take for me to have one.

Greg


----------



## pleasantvalley (May 22, 2014)

This isn't a HACCP manual per se, but it's a producer guide for food safety in Canada. You can probably recycle a few of the ideas and charts.


----------

